# How do you release Mackerel?



## chrispycreme (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi there guys,

Im new to this game and im wondering what are the best techniques for releasing mackerel and other toothy critters from my yak without getting my fingers or man bits bitten off. I like to always release the fish i catch healthy so not mortaly wounding them is a priority.

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Chris
A gaff would not be a good idea, so it is lip grips (the Hobie ones do less damage) and or a large net. All the mackerel have bad teeth, especially Spanish, so be very careful. There is also a long tong hook remover that may help you de-hook it safely.

An even better idea is for me to come with you and I'll put them in my hatch. :lol: BTW add your locality to your details.


----------



## chrispycreme (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks Guys.
I guess a lot of it will be trial and error (hopefully not much error).


----------

